# testicle size?



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

Is the testicle size related to fertitlity in dogs?


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

...........................................yes


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes, repro vets measure them and I know some think we should be measuring them to see changes.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I gotta ask, what about people?

tt


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

At which size is the fertility reduced?


----------



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

We are starting to see some strange titles!


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

MRGD said:


> Well, I gotta ask, what about people?
> 
> tt


We have one of these at work!


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

MRGD said:


> Well, I gotta ask, what about people?
> 
> tt


This may help!


February 15, 2006
Big testicles equals tiny brains
by Gulliver

Ladies, we know you're known it for thousands of years, but now it's official. Big testicles equals tiny brains.

A recent study of bats has shown that shown that nature forces the males of a species to make a biological trade-off between brains and sperm.

Due to the high energy demands of both, males cannot generate large amounts of both.

The discovery of the link between testicle and brain size was made by scientists from Syracuse University in New York, who studied more than 300 species of bats.

Some female bat species are unusually promiscuous, so males evolved enormous testicles to compete with suitors - but at the expense of brain capacity.

In less promiscuous species, in which the female is guarded by a single partner, male bats had relatively large brains.

The research team, led by Dr Scott Pitnick, believe this phenomenon is explained by their "expensive tissue" hypothesis.

"Because relatively large brains are metabolically costly to develop and maintain, changes in brain size may be accompanied by compensatory changes in other expensive tissues," wrote Dr Pitnick in a scientific journal.

The researchers believe this theory would explain the brains/sperm trade-off found in bats.

But intelligent men should not despair over the size of their manhood. Science may think it has settled the argument about size mattering, but the debate about quality over quantity still rages on.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The short answer is yes size matters, but that is not necessarily saying that it is the only thing that matters. Most mammals should have testicles of equal size. In many mammals the size of the testicle increases with age even after puberty. One study that I am aware of indicates that male cattle with normal size testes inseminated about 65-70% of the cows with which they were breed to while those with at least one testicle smaller than normal fertilized closer to 40% of the cows they were breed to. 
Testicular constitution is equally important and rather than go into details lets just say all tubules and tissue must be in good working order in the full size testicle. Environmental factors, illness, and trauma must also be taken into account. Because the testicles are key to testosterone production, males with normal size testicles also have a “normal” sex drive and are more likely to breed naturally when compared with those with small testicles. 
As far as what size is sperm production reduced? I am not sure what size it is in dogs because it of course varies with breed and breed size. Obviously a Great Dane would have a different size range than a toy poodle or a Labrador. I am sure a quick internet search could find this information 
And yes the same is true in humans


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Yes, repro vets measure them and I know some think we should be measuring them to see changes.


 
Some believe this, others say no, with regards to size and say that it's subjective as is "feel". There is no "size chart" per se, to deem when fertility is effected. Changes in size can matter.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Some believe this, others say no, with regards to size and say that it's subjective as is "feel". There is no "size chart" per se, to deem when fertility is effected. Changes in size can matter.


The old and gray Macho Choco Dawg used to have some "jewels" that slapped the outside of his thighs when he ran. Looked painful but didn't seem to bother him. Thought about gettin him a doggie jockstrap!

Too bad he was common and had a bad hip.

Got him cut around 6 years old, got fat, needy, and way more aggressive.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

_"So, we got that goin' for us, which is nice......"_

With apologies to Bill Murray regards,

kg


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

WOW! With all the different ways Shayne could have went with this thread and he takes the high road. The word is surely coming to an end. 

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> WOW! With all the different ways Shayne could have went with this thread and he takes the high road. The word is surely coming to an end.
> 
> Jerry


Sometimes when they lob one in like that, the best hit is a bunt. 

The high road or the highway regards,

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> _"So, we got that goin' for us, which is nice......"_
> 
> With apologies to Bill Murray regards,
> 
> kg


GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Some believe this, others say no, with regards to size and say that it's subjective as is "feel". There is no "size chart" per se, to deem when fertility is effected. Changes in size can matter.


I agree that feel, or constitution is important as I mentioned above, but there is too much published evidence to say that any “expert” believes size, relative to normal does not matter. It certainly does. Abnormal size testes, in this case smaller than normal, have many adverse effects on breeding. 
Andrologist (human anyway) regards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Sometimes when they lob one in like that, the best hit is a bunt.
> 
> The high road or the highway regards,
> 
> SM


Who are you and what have you done with Shayne................

;-).......

kg


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The old and gray Macho Choco Dawg used to have some "jewels" that slapped the outside of his thighs when he ran.
> SM


....bet that hurt when he tried to seat on a duck.

Eric


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

Are there any pics of normal, small and large FT retriever testicles for comparison? Perhaps even different between breeds? Or sizes is centimetres for the "too small to be fully fertile" retriever testicle?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I had a male in the process of collecting and freezing that went sterile. In his initial exam the testicles were measured so there was a comparison, and they got smaller which was a bad sign. There is variation between males that is normal but getting smaller is not normal. He went completely sterile and you could hardly see them from the back-it looked like he was almost neutered. The repro vets probably have measurements, but testes in abnormal sperm production may be normal, soft, or hard testes. He had spermatogenic arrest which is a specific testicular degeneration between the ages of 18 months and 7 years (he was about 7) with normal libido. The cause is unknown and it is not reversible for the most part except Dr Hutchinson has used Cabergoline and reversed a few.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

LH said:


> Are there any pics of normal, small and large FT retriever testicles for comparison?


So let me get this straight...... 

On this forum... it's ok to ask for pics of dog nads, but it's NOT ok to pick on Fallon?

:razz:

FYI i do have a picture of the Machoballs somewhere, but since i had his manhood taken away, i don't feel right about glorifying their greatness anymore.

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

LH said:


> Are there any pics of normal, small and large FT retriever testicles for comparison? Perhaps even different between breeds? Or sizes is centimetres for the "too small to be fully fertile" retriever testicle?


Pictures would not make for a good comparison. A dog that is 100 pounds will have larger testicles than a dog that is 40 pounds (lucky thing for the 40 pound dog cause they would be dragging the ground). They are measured by circumference and varies between breeds and individual size dogs in the same breed. You would have to inquire with a canine reproductive expert to get the sizes or maybe a knowledgeable regular vet. 

BTW- as sick as it sounds I just took several pictures of this very subject that I planned on using as an avatar – but I think it is more appropriate for the “other” site than this one and don’t want to have to have endless discussions with Chris as to why or why not such an avatar would be appropriate. Now if I can just figure out how to download from my new camera….


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I am at present trying to flush a kidney stone out with Beer and so far it is unsuccessful, calling for more Beer.

Years ago at an Alabama Cattlemen's Association meeting a fellow asked a group of fellows standing around if any of them knew Fleet Hollinger. None acknowledged that they knew him, (even though he was in the group) The fellow went on to relate the following story.

I went to Hollinger Farms to see about purchasing a bull. Mr. Fleet wasn't there, but his son Leo was there and he proceeded to bring out various bulls for my viewing and after some 6 or seven bulls asked what was wrong with the bulls I had seen? I said that their balls were too small! Leo (who was a big fellow) says do you know my brother Shine? I said Yes I do. He said that Shine was a pretty good sized fellow, and that he was a pretty good sized fellow and that his daddy Fleet had the smallest balls of any man in Wilcox County.

Like I said that Fleet was in the group, but said nothing, that is until he got home. All of the people that are mentioned above are now dead, as most of my contemperories are, but what is new?

What this has to do with the size of dog nuts, I do not know, but it brought this old memory to the surface once again. Good luck to all of you males on your self examination, but don't come to me for comparison. Bill
________
buy property in Pattaya


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Not to be a Debbie Downer on a fun thread, but need to note that big balls aren't always a good thing. A buddy of mine brought his dog down from Kansas a few years ago to breed with my bitch Sam. When he unloaded his boy, the beast was packing the biggest pair of dog nuts I'd ever seen. Beyond Photoshop size. He said that the vet thought that he'd been bit by a spider and that they were still swollen. We kept the dogs together for a couple of days and they never tied. Ended up paying a fee and AI-ing my bitch with Boss seeds, which turned out some great pups. My buddy's 6yo dog died a few weeks later, he had testicular cancer.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't think it was said that bigger is better, just the correct size is better than smaller than normal. XL balls are a warning sign of many other issues


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Hmmm a new business opertunity.

Leather Jock straps for the active dog! Spiked ones for the chessie crowd, fringed one for the golden crowd, orange ones for the upland hunting dogs, camo for the duck and goose hunting dogs.

I just could not let this go by uncommented on. My co judge from CA who once spit their drink out when I leaned over and exclaimed "that dog needs a jock strap" would be mad at me.

Truthfully I have wondered the same thing!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, I can't take it anymore, it's killing me.

To review:
It appears that we have established that too big is bad and a big disparity in size ain't good and everyone knows too small is just plain unacceptable. 

It's evident that we need some sort of standard here. Prolly have to be breed specific cause Lord knows the Golden owners are gonna go with the "less is more" approach and the Chessie folks are undoubtedly in the "too much ain't enough" camp.
Seems like we need some actual measurements and some photo's. Wonder if it would be better to express the size as a displacement or more like the Boone and Crockett points system or if there are alternatives?

Just trying to help out in the worst way

Bubba


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Back to the cattle thing, scrotal circumference in bulls is positively correlated to the age of puberty in their daughters. In other words, the bulls with the larger scrotal circumferences have daughters that reach puberty sooner. Right Mr. Archer?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank Becky, I was just thinking about that cattle cicumference deal as I was reading.
My neighbors are big into Angus cattle (Goodrich Place)and they always are talking about scroat size...Makes for interesting dinner conversation.
________
Toyota New Zealand specifications


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Thank Becky, I was just thinking about that cattle cicumference deal as I was reading.
> My neighbors are big into Angus cattle (Goodrich Place)and they always are talking about scroat size...Makes for interesting dinner conversation.


Laughing rather hysterically. Dinner conversation. O my don't you love the net. 

I could not help checking out my boys before posting, particularly as one was considered softer and smaller than usual for size and age. Good semen result (x 3) so all is fine.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

You guys are really havin' a ball!

Couldn't resist

tt


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> On this forum... it's ok to ask for pics of dog nads, but it's NOT ok to pick on Fallon?
> 
> ...


This is golden.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

labinitup said:


> This may help!
> 
> 
> February 15, 2006
> ...



Too sum up....Darned if you do, Darned if you don't.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

this has 857 views right now. How many people do you think have paid a little more attention to their boy's boy's after reading this.
Lot of happy dogs today


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm actually surprised that there haven't been any pictures yet.

tt


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MRGD said:


> I'm actually surprised that there haven't been any pictures yet.
> 
> tt


I swear to you I have some on my new camera but I can’t figure out how to download them to the computer. I may have to go to Walgreens and have them made and scan them.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

MRGD said:


> I'm actually surprised that there haven't been any pictures yet.
> 
> tt


Where's a good photographer when you need one? I could try, but black dogs, with my snapping skills, would not be very clear. Too hot to train at the moment, so what the hey.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

No go, card is full. 

Long suffering not home to help. He still has not returned from the vet, to accompany a great friend who had to put his 13 year old lab down, due to liver problems.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> I could not help checking out my boys before posting


Hay wait a minit- I thought you was a girl.

Confused regards

Bubba


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I could not help checking out my boys before posting, particularly as one was considered softer and smaller than usual for size and age. Good semen result (x 3) so all is fine.


Aussie,
This is not one of your boys, is it?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Hay wait a minit- I thought you was a girl.
> 
> Confused regards
> 
> Bubba



eh, eye is a girl. Checking out, must be an Australian slang term - meaning, have a go see. See????


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it's a guy thing

Only check out my own regards

Bubba


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's all fun and games until someone takes it seriously............

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too close up regards, 

kg


----------



## Holt (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang, my new Lab. pup is a female. I'm going to be missing out on tons of fun with this testicle thing. 

What does it mean when a guy has one bigger than the other? Should I have asked that? Too late I suppose.

H.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

According to that Oprah Doctor Oz guy almost every male has one at least a little bigger than the other one. He also said that almost everyone has one hanging slightly lower than the other one and that is the side Captain Winky leans to. 

Gross Anatamy 101 regards.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Back to the cattle thing, scrotal circumference in bulls is positively correlated to the age of puberty in their daughters. In other words, the bulls with the larger scrotal circumferences have daughters that reach puberty sooner. Right Mr. Archer?


You are right, Becky, size matters.;-)


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Ken Archer said:


> You are right, Becky, size matters.;-)


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW. Is that a real photo. In other words, is that chick really that big?

tt


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

No, the man is a midget and lives in a tiny house!;-)

Andy


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_worlds_tallest_woman5.htm

Bigger is better regards

Bubba


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> On this forum... it's ok to ask for pics of dog nads, but it's NOT ok to pick on Fallon?
> 
> ...


It's ok with me if yours are BIG enough.

john


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> scrotal circumference in bulls is positively correlated to the age of puberty in their daughters. In other words, the bulls with the larger scrotal circumferences have daughters that reach puberty sooner.



Becky....could you call me about 8:30 this evening and read this to me? 

Thanks in advance and looking forward to your call


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iZ2gK8M86U


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Dog balls?






















ml


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> Dog balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ml


OK that's waaaaaaaay over the line Mister. This is a family board fer crying out loud. 

Gotta have some standards regards

Bubba


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> The short answer is yes size matters, but that is not necessarily saying that it is the only thing that matters. Most mammals should have testicles of equal size. In many mammals the size of the testicle increases with age even after puberty. One study that I am aware of indicates that male cattle with normal size testes inseminated about 65-70% of the cows with which they were breed to while those with at least one testicle smaller than normal fertilized closer to 40% of the cows they were breed to.
> Testicular constitution is equally important and rather than go into details lets just say all tubules and tissue must be in good working order in the full size testicle. Environmental factors, illness, and trauma must also be taken into account. Because the testicles are key to testosterone production, males with normal size testicles also have a “normal” sex drive and are more likely to breed naturally when compared with those with small testicles.
> As far as what size is sperm production reduced? I am not sure what size it is in dogs because it of course varies with breed and breed size. Obviously a Great Dane would have a different size range than a toy poodle or a Labrador. I am sure a quick internet search could find this information
> And yes the same is true in humans


Thanks for that info!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bill Watson said:


> I am at present trying to flush a kidney stone out with Beer and so far it is unsuccessful, calling for more Beer.
> Bill



Good luck with that Bob. I can empathize with what your going through....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

MRGD said:


> I'm actually surprised that there haven't been any pictures yet.
> 
> tt



I've showed amazing restraint.

/Paul


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

i am proud of you.


----------

